# Is front bumper strip w/o license plate holder standard?



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

xspeedy said:


> Filip,
> 
> Do the ED sedans have the bottom of the bracket screwed in?


From my experiences, yes, they do. They attach the bracket "properly" in Germany.


----------



## jpd330 (Nov 17, 2003)

kozmo said:


> I removed the plate holder from mine, and put on the strip ($19) myself. As far as the holes, I found these tiny plastic "buttons" at Home Depot and painted them the same color as my bumper Steel Grey. Got the paint from Pep Boys, the paint matched exactly. They came out PERFECT!!! If you have Steel Grey, I can tell you what kind of paint I used. Also the little buttons.
> 
> Ciao


I'd love to hear more about these "buttons" you found at Home Depot. I'll try to find the same ones then paint them with some Jet Black touch up paint from BMW.


----------



## kozmo (Oct 21, 2003)

jpd330 said:


> I'd love to hear more about these "buttons" you found at Home Depot. I'll try to find the same ones then paint them with some Jet Black touch up paint from BMW.


I have to go to home depot today, I'll get the exact name and where you can buy them at home depot.


----------



## kozmo (Oct 21, 2003)

kozmo said:


> I have to go to home depot today, I'll get the exact name and where you can buy them at home depot.


Ok, you will find them over in the Hardware section of Home Depot where they sell screws and nails. They're called "Screw Cover # 2 Black"
The Home Depot product number is 610-172. They come in white, almond and black. If you paint them you are going to need to "score" them (lightly sand them). I used epoxy to glue them on, but you could probably use silicone or some other adhesive. They cost about $1.74 for 24 of them. I hope this helps, good luck!


----------

